# Climate Control problems



## thenightvision (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a 2013 chevy cruze 1Lt, and when I turn on the fan to any setting or send the air to any direction. the air is always coming out of the vents facing you. Doesnt matter if its on defrost or floor or both. 

this car is starting to get on my nerves. its had most recalls done to it. negative battery cable. steering. ecu reprogramming you name it. but now its 2000 kms out of the new car warranty. 

Anyone have a solution on what it is? called the dealer said it could be the little door that controls direction. want somewhere between 150 and 250 to fix it.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Try disconnecting the neg battery cable and let it set for about 10 min with a door open to help drain the modules. Hook it back up and retest. 

Sometimes these things go bonkers and just need to reset to get back on track if you will. I would try this before you spend any $ on it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Try disconnecting the neg battery cable and let it set for about 10 min with a door open to help drain the modules. Hook it back up and retest.


And wait a full minute before making any changes to the climate control as it needs something like 40 seconds to go though it's initialization to re-calibrate the flapper doors.


----------



## thenightvision (Jun 6, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Try disconnecting the neg battery cable and let it set for about 10 min with a door open to help drain the modules. Hook it back up and retest.
> 
> Sometimes these things go bonkers and just need to reset to get back on track if you will. I would try this before you spend any $ on it.


Like the car door?


----------

